# Makeup and mask making class



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Debbie, Courtney and myself attended a makeup and mask making class Taught by Matt Valentine, 
This past weekend and this is the sculpt I came up with.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like it - lots of character in that face.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:This is an awesome sculpt! I agree with Roxy, there is a story behind those wrinkles, lines and the sunken cheeks. Very nice and woefully sad.....well....not having a nose can probably do that to a fellow! This is just excellent!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Where was the class held?


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

remylass said:


> Where was the class held?


Bethlehem Pa.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Wish they had those around here. I would have seriously considered going if I had enough notice.


----------

